# Dario Dario + CRS = Hide & Seek?



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

I've heard different sides of people who have kept CRS with Dario Dario (Scarlet Badis) and some have had problems, others haven't ... 

It's been a day and pretty much all my cherry shrimp have gone into hiding (around a dozen of them) when before they would be in all places of my little 2.5 gallon tank.

The Badis aren't hunting them, most of the shrimp are the same size as the fish (even my larger amano went into hiding!) Is this something that I should expect will end and they start coming out again, or should I be looking forward to never seeing my shrimp again out in the open?

I LOVE the behavior of the Badis, but if this is going to continue ... I'm afraid I'm going to have to put another type of fish in there. I've considered the sparking gourami, but I'm open to other suggestions of a "Showcase" fish that will enjoy my heavier planted 2.5 gallon tank; and will leave my CRS alone so I can view them again.

Advice / suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Geo,

CRS = crsytal red shrimp. RCS = cherry shrimp.

If the shrimp feel threaten, they will hide. Not seeing the badis hunt the shrimp does not mean they are not doing it. Not sure what fish to recommend, but maybe some of the Boraras species will work out with your shrimp. If not why not go with a shrimp only tank?

-Pedro


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

I've considered a shrimp only tank but ... well, I guess it might be what I have to go to.

Sorry for the RCS / CRS mixup, that's what I get for waking up and posting before actually mentally waking up. x_x;


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

My blue rams scared my cherrys into hiding for about two weeks when I first got them. After a couple weeks of thinking they ate all the shrimp, they started to show up again. Of course the rams eat baby shrimp, but the population of shrimp in that tank does get steadily larger.


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

Well that is slightly encouraging. Slower growth for the Cherries is preferred since it's such a small tank, I guess I'll just have to wait it out and see ...


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

When I first got my 12 RCS I could only see one or two unless I was looking really hard. *turns in chair* I can spot the four large ones and two smaller ones from 5ft away easily. They've become more comfortable around the Guppies and come out more often. Probably the same with that Dario Dario (which I LOVE).


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I just got two sparkling gouramis (today even!) and I love them already! They stay small and get really beautiful once they color up. They are a bit on the shy side, from what I've seen so far and from what I've read, so you might have less of a problem... I also got some rasbora maticulatas, and they are TINY! They might bother the smallest of shrimp, but my cherries are as big as the fish!


----------

